# Craftsman 6hp 24 inch wide blower



## Potter (Nov 4, 2015)

I just bought a 6hp, 24 inch wide blower and know nothing about it. Can anyone help me to find out more about it? I would like to know the age, how to service it and where i can find a owners manual.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Potter said:


> I just bought a 6hp, 24 inch wide blower and know nothing about it. Can anyone help me to find out more about it? I would like to know the age, how to service it and where i can find a owners manual.


Do you have a model #, serial, and perhaps a manufacturing year? Should be on the name plate if its still there.


----------



## Potter (Nov 4, 2015)

Probably do but I'm out of town at the moment. I try to research a little and the closest one I found was from the 60s.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Your supposed to able to get manuals here , but must know the model number.
User Manual Downloads | SearsPartsDirect#

I also advize not to hold your breath. I have the model number for a leaf blower but they (sears) even when I take it in can not fid any parts for it or come up with any blower with that model number.

 Al


----------



## Potter (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Aw, that thing's so cute! A lot of help that is, huh?

I'm by no means an expert on Sears snowblowers but just based on general appearance I'd guess it's from the early to mid 1970's. Is the gas tank metal or plastic? Plastic would indicate a later model.

Unfortunately as others have said, if you want to get good information, you'll need at least the model number, and hopefully the serial number.

Otherwise if you're fairly mechanically inclined, you probably can "wing it" on some things. Machines from that era generally aren't too complicated, especially the smaller ones.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Potter. :white^_^arial^_^0^_


When you get a chance to look it over don't forget to also get the engine numbers. The engine numbers are the best chance of figuring out about what year it is as Sears doesn't have any record of years.
At least that's what they've said every time I've contacted them trying to find out.


----------

